# Broschürenformat - welches?



## Ben1st (16. August 2005)

Hallo!

für meine Broschüre gelten folgende Anforderungen:

- kostengünstige Versandmöglichkeit
- einfaches Abheften und Archivieren beim Kunden
- kostengünstiger Druck bei einer Auflage von 150 Stk. (Digitaldruck mit Finish?)

Meine erste Idee war ein Platt von 630mm x 297mm (3x A4, 2 mal gefalzt) zu wählen.
Der Drucker jedoch hält dies für unwirtschaftlich wegen der Übergröße.

Nun bin ich mit meinem Latein ein wenig am Ende, da es ansonsten wohl auf 2x A3, gefalzt und getackert hinauslaufen wird.
Dieses Format finde ich aber einfach nur stinklangweilig....

Habt ihr noch irgendwelche anderen Erfahrungen?
Habe schon versucht in einem Plakat-Falt-System zu arbeiten, also irgendiwe A2, zweimal gefalzt o.ä., aber das ist von der Handhabung wahrscheinlich eher schwierig.

Lustig finde ich dies aber trotzdem, weil es halt auch für ein Baubetrieb ist und man könnte es so als "Plan" verstehen, oder nicht?

Naja, vielleicht bringt ihr mir ja die Erleuchtung...

Gruß, Ben


----------



## Mamphil (16. August 2005)

Hallo!

Schon ein großes Format zweimal auf DIN A4 gefalzt finde ich zu unhandlich. Insbesondere, da es beim Abheften Probleme macht (nicht im Ordner zu öffnen oder leicht zerknitternd)

Letztendlich kommt es immer auf den Inhalt der Broschüre an. Wenn du wirklich so viele Infos hast, dass du damit 5 bis 6 DIN A4-Seiten füllen kannst, würde ich evtl. sogar ein kleines, edles Heft mit 12 DIN A 5-Seiten in Betracht ziehen...

Mamphil


----------



## thecamillo (16. August 2005)

Aufgrund der Erfahrungen unseres Betriebes im Punkto Kundenwünsche bzw. KundebekommtBroschurunddannSituation, haben wir aufgehört mit tollen durchdachten, super designten, klasse in Form gebrachten Broschuren und haben mal das gemacht was nicht wir für toll empfanden, sondern das was unser Kunde für toll empfand, sprich leichtest Handling, gut Abzuheften und Wohlfühlgefühl vermitteln (da wären wir aber zu sehr in Richtung Design)! Wie Memphil schon sagt: Eine edle Broschur zum Bleisatz, kommt auch auf das umworbene Produkt an und das mit Ihm verbundene Image! Als Druckerei für Kleinstauflagen kann ich dir http://www.flyerheaven.de oder http://www.printerwahnsinn.com empfehlen, da ich privat sowie beruflich bereits mit denen zu tun hatte und es jedesmal super war! Allerdings solltest du die angelieferten Daten nochmal durchschauen lassen von denen, da da viel in die Hose gehen kann!

lg thecamillo

Jetzt hab ich doch glatt das Broschurformat vergessen!

Würde ein Ausgangsformat von A3 nehmen, gefalzt natürlich, also ne ganz normale Broschur in der Größe einer handelsüblichen Zeitschift!


----------



## Jacka (16. August 2005)

Ich finde die Idee von thecamillo sehr gut.
Das hat das richtige Format für deinen "Bauplan"!
Bauplan zum aufklappen oder so..

Die liebsten Flyer sind mir die mit den Metallösen zum einfach 
Abheften im Ordner. Sind die sehr teuer?
Bin allerdings kein "Experte", sehe das jetzt nur aus der Sicht desjenigen, der
sich den Flyer normal ansieht.

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Ben1st (17. August 2005)

ok...habe mir deine seiten im www mal angeschaut.
leider gibt es da nur offset-druck! das lohnt sich für die kleine auflage wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?

Folgendes Rechenbeispiel:
Der Kunde geht davon aus, die Broschüre solle jedes Jahr aktualisiert werden und durch neue Projekte ergänzt werden.dies bedeutet etwa 130-150 Broschüren p.a.. ich persönlich halte jedoch 2 Jahre für angebracht, was eine Auflage von 300 Stk. bedeuten würde.

Für den Offsett Druck berechnet flyerheaven.de für das Format 630x297mm (6x A4), gefalzt, 300g: 949€ zzgl. Mwst.

So, nun muss man diesen Preis dem Digitaldruck gegenüberstellen:
300Stk, 2xA3 (d.h. 600x A3-Ausdrucke), 300g, gefalzt, getackert, beschnitten

Ich habe leider keinen Preis vorliegen, aber vielleicht könnt Ihr das abschätzen, ob es nicht im Zweifel besser ist, diese hohe Auflage zu drucken, mit dem Hintergrund, nach 2 Jahren ein paar Hundert Broschüren wegschmeissen zu müssen...

Gruß, Benjamin


----------



## thecamillo (17. August 2005)

Ich denke mal es liegt im Interesse Eures Kunden eine höhere Auflage zu nehmen als statistisch berechnet villeicht von Nöten wäre! zumal die meisten Druckereien eh eine Mindestabnahmemenge vorraussetzen! Bei Printerwahnsinn sind es 2500 Exemplare aber der Preis ist OK für 8 Seiten ab 300 Euro netto!

Frage:

Du hast Kunden die auf dein Urteil vertrauen und gerne bereit sind dafür mehr zu bezahlen?

WOW!

cu thecamillo


----------



## Ben1st (17. August 2005)

Antwort:

Bin sie noch am bearbeiten....

Es taucht halt natürlich die Frage auf - Digital oder Offset...


----------

